# Which would you enter?



## froghaven5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Farm Fair is coming up and it's time to enter projects. My 13 year old son took some pictures and I'd like him to enter at least 1 in the photography class for 4-H. Which would you enter?

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know the rules of the contest, but I liked them all and for me it was hard to choose, but in the end the pig won it for me.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the frog/toad picture, but would also have to say I vote for the pig picture.-- Maybe I am bias, as I also LOVE pigs!


----------



## coreyc (Jun 12, 2011)

The pig does it for me great pic


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2011)

The toad shot is a chance shot...thus my choice! But the pig is really hamming for the camera...ALL PUN INTENDED! It depends on what the judges are looking for...enter BOTH!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 12, 2011)

It is hard to choose, but I am going with the first goose pic. Good Luck, Len


----------



## hali (Jun 12, 2011)

they are all lovely pics but no 1 is fab


----------



## jaizei (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the pig, at first glance the snout looks like a face. Took a minute to see the pig.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2011)

Can he enter two? I like the first goose picture and the pig picture.


----------



## October (Jun 12, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Can he enter two? I like the first goose picture and the pig picture.



Agreed. Good luck guys!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 12, 2011)

GoodLuck, I Like The First!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the first and last ones the best as well 
The toad one is GREAT too, just a little blurry.


----------



## Angi (Jun 12, 2011)

They really are all great pictures.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone! My son and I are enjoying all your comments. I think he will enter more than 1. We are waiting for some more votes ( I do have a similar post on another forum) before making our decision. We have to enter them by the 17th of this month, but won't know results until Farm Fair which is the end of July.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Tough choice.


----------



## jfb2733 (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know why but their is something about the 3rd picture of the goose that has me drawn to it. Like them all but my vote would have to go to #3


----------



## terryo (Jun 12, 2011)

There is no way to pick just one picture. They are all beautiful.....but I do love the pig.


----------



## Isa (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful pics!!! I love them all so it was a very tough choice, I voted for the pig


----------



## DocNezzy (Jun 13, 2011)

Pig all the way!


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone for the votes and comments! We've decided on #! and #6. I will let you know how he does.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just wanted to update on the pictures. We went to Farm fair today and found both pictures my son entered with ribbons. Patrick the pig "What's shaking bacon?" got an Outstanding and the goose photo "Chillin with my Peeps." got an Excellent! 
Thanks again to everyone for their input. I will post pictures when I get them


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Goose picture won an Excellent





PIG picture won an Outstanding!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jaizei (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 22, 2011)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thanks! Pretty proud of my son. 



jaizei said:


>



Love it!


----------



## Isa (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 26, 2011)

i like the toads


----------

